# Rachael fitness/bikini



## pixilstudio (Jan 22, 2014)

CC welcome


some more shot with the california beauty
Shot with alien bees with beauty dish  umbrella and reflectors and the 5d mark3  
Rachael was a tf model with no experience but a good sport none the less
thanks for stopping by
1





2




3




4






If you would like to see more from this set please visit Rachael headshot/model photography in Denver
Thank you for leaving a comment


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 22, 2014)

It might be because the model is easy on the eyes or because the model could whip my ass, but I like these!

I wonder now that she sees how detailed your photos are if she will pay more attention to her hair.  It seems...meh...id say her worse feature. 

I don't see any over processing or anything too off about it, so Id say you did a great job.

Nice work!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 22, 2014)

I only have one tiny nit pick and its all personal taste.  For the bikini shots, it looks like her tops need to be adjusted just a little bit.  Boob out of the top=good, boob out the bottom=kinda awkward.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 22, 2014)

The shots are nice but someone really needs to feed that girl a sandwich.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 22, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> The shots are nice but someone really needs to feed that girl a sandwich.



why? she doesn't look hungry.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> The shots are nice but someone really needs to feed that girl a sandwich.



I would be glad to give her my foot long. 


Sub that is...


----------



## pixilstudio (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks all for stopping by and leaving a comment


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 4, 2014)

One of the first things I noticed, was the messy or flyaway hair.  At the very least, she should have run a brush through it or just pat it down with a wet hand.  

I can't tell if she's wearing any make-up, but I do see direct reflections (glare) on her face, so maybe some (or better) makeup could have helped.  She certainly looks like she's a natural beauty who doesn't need makeup, but when 'under the lights', it's a different situation and there is a solid reason for it (to prevent glare).

I feel like the poses could be a little more polished.  Hands are usually tough and I think they could be better in most of these.

Also, when shooting a body (as opposed to just a portrait), it really helps if you use accent lights.  I call it the 'playboy' style of lighting when you make every effort to accent every curve (hair, arm, shoulder, bust, torso, thigh, calf etc.)  Sometimes it requires many lights, but that's the style.  

I'm not saying that these look bad, but they just have the nice soft feel of a simple portrait, and not the pop that I want to see from a bikini shoot.


----------



## pixilstudio (Feb 7, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> I can't tell if she's wearing any make-up, but I do see direct reflections (glare) on her face, so maybe some (or better) makeup could have helped.  She certainly looks like she's a natural beauty who doesn't need makeup, but when 'under the lights', it's a different situation and there is a solid reason for it (to prevent glare).



I dont understand you are saying there should be more glare -hotter spots?


----------



## WCThomas (Feb 7, 2014)

Well done, went on the website and saw some black and white. Nice job


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2014)

pixilstudio said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if she's wearing any make-up, but I do see direct reflections (glare) on her face, so maybe some (or better) makeup could have helped.  She certainly looks like she's a natural beauty who doesn't need makeup, but when 'under the lights', it's a different situation and there is a solid reason for it (to prevent glare).
> ...



No, I think that on some of them (#2 for example) we see too much glare on her face.  It's not a lot, but it's more than we see on her body, so it tends to make her face look oily.  

Also, it does look like you may be using an accent light, but  I think that it could be a good deal stronger/brighter to really highlight her shape.


----------

